# Hamburg: Keine Sperrzeiten für Bikes beim HVV ...



## Rabbit (7. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank an Martinbaby für den Hinweis an anderer Stelle.

Ich habe das Thema mal "oben festgenagelt", sprich WICHTIG gemacht da ich diese Information gerade für unsere Nutzer des ÖPNV eben für wichtig halte!


*Hamburger Sommerferien:
Fahrradmitnahme in den Schnellbahnen ohne Sperrzeiten*
Hamburg, 01.07.2003

Für die Dauer der Hamburger Sommerferien hebt der HVV die Sperrzeiten für die Fahrradmitnahme in den Schnellbahnen auf. Vom *3. Juli bis zum 13. August* können also in Zügen der U- und S- Bahn sowie der AKN (A Bahn) die Fahrräder ganztägig kostenlos mitgenommen werden. Für die Elbfähren im HVV gibt es generell keine Sperrzeiten, in den Bussen bleiben die Sperrzeiten jedoch auch während der Sommerferien bestehen.

Die Aufhebung der Sperrzeiten für die Fahrradmitnahme in den Schnellbahnen ist möglich, weil in den Ferien der Berufsverkehr deutlich reduziert ist und Beeinträchtigungen durch mitgeführte Fahrräder auch in den Hauptverkehrszeiten kaum zu erwarten sind.

Fahrgäste mit Rollstuhl oder Kinderwagen haben jedoch wie bisher Vorrang, und bei erhöhtem Fahrgastaufkommen entscheidet im Zweifelsfall das Fahr- oder Haltestellenpersonal, ob das Fahrrad noch in die Bahn hineinkommt."

siehe auch hier, bzw. unter Service / News
http://www.hvv.de/start.htm?url1=5_start&end1=htm&url2=5_index&end2=htm&anker=kein&art=site


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juli 2003)

gerne doch, Rabbit! 

hurra, HVV, wir kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (31. Juli 2003)

...wer fährt schon bahn wenn man ein Fahrrad hat? 
Aber thx for information!


----------



## evil_rider (14. August 2003)

und vorbei,  ab heute kostet es wieder 10 wenn man zwischen 6:00-9:00 / 16:00-18:00 das rad inna bahn mitnimmt und kontrolliert wird


----------



## Braunbaer (8. November 2006)

Moin,
Ergänzung dazu:
Seit ca. 1 Jahr ist die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern auf den Rxx-Linien der Deutschen Bahn nicht mehr kostenlos, sondern erfordert den Kauf einer Fahrradkarte. Kl. Trost: Dafür gibs dann hier keine Sperrzeiten.

Grund sei die starke Auslastung in der Rushhour. Warum man dann auf den Rxx-Linien für HVV-Gäste nicht einfach auch die üblichen Sperrzeiten (6-9,16-18h) einführt ist mir schleierhaft.

Gruß
Braunbär


----------

